# Breaking the law



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Here's a question for someone who understands the law. I've been out lion hunting this year and found a kill stash where a lion has been hiding some kills. In this stash are three bobcat skulls as well as a deer. I tracked this lion and found this stash sight. So what's the law? Can I take these bobcat skulls and get them bleached? Do I need to report it? Should I take a picture of it for evidence? Anybody know?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The proclamation is very specific with regard to furs, but doesn't mention skulls. If you want 'em, take 'em. Who's going to know, anyway.

Seems very un-lionlike to deposit multiple kills in the same spot. Even more unlikely to leave so many bones in one place. Don't lions normally stash in one place and eat in another, scattering bones from hell to breakfast?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I would add the lions skull to the collection and bleach them all. 8)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Seems very un-lionlike to deposit multiple kills in the same spot. Even more unlikely to leave so many bones in one place. Don't lions normally stash in one place and eat in another, scattering bones from hell to breakfast?


It's not that uncommon to find bone piles from lion activity like bird buster described. Most of the time, they are at the base of a ledge with a cavity or cave overlooking a canyon......a place where lions naturally hang out. Female lions with young will often drag a kill back to her kittens when they are too young to follow. Eventually, the female will move her kittens to a different spot. But in the meantime, quite a pile of bones can accumulate.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

i have never heard of that. post some pics. please


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

the only law i am aware of is in regards to any antlered animal sculls found. The requirement is to GPS the sight and the DWR will go and investigate for any signs of poaching and let you know if can have the skull.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

yea, im sure they will just let you have it to.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe it was the ghost and the darkness


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of the lion kill site I found, he must of killed the one bobcat the night before I found it. Also look how big this lion track is, I hope I can find him and kill him.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice find. If it were me, I'd take the bobcat skull and mount it.

I would like to kill the deer killer too :x . Legally of course.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What is that lion shaped shadow looming over some of your pictures....? You sure you weren't being watched? :lol: Just kidding... that is a pretty sweet find. I agree with the others that since there isn't a real clear regulation on the skull, take it and bleach it up, although the natural color of those teeth is pretty cool looking... any way to bleach the skull and leave the teeth the same color?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

maybe tape them? just an idea, i have never tried it


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great photos bird buster...thanks for sharing that story, did you ever get on the cat?


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

No, I never caught up to this lion. We chased him and found his den, but he was held up in a 3' diameter culvert pipe. Couldn't ever get him a tree. I guess that's why he's so big. A big thanks to Mule man and his brother for helping me. Hopefully I'll find him in the same area next Oct. and Nov. My harvest tag needs to be used.


----------

